# Rv Makeover Ideas



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Found the link useful...thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some interesting read








Thanks Rob

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry, I did not see this prior to trading my SB in. The number one reason I traded was because of not having a slide out.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't think we'll be installing a centeral vacuum anytime soon, but...

I loved the tip about stapling velcro to the wall, instead of sticking it on, to prevent damage to the panelling. I think we'll be using that for our new clock.

Thanks for the link.

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Found the link useful...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto

Thor


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I bookmarked it. Thanks


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

Great site, thanks for the link!


----------

